# advice on buying a used embroidery machine



## FLPRINTS (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello

I want to expand the embroidery side of my business and I'm interested in buying a used 10 or 12 head embroidery machine. Im currently looking a some tajimas and SWF's that are 10 years and older but I'm leery to buy something this old. I can't justify buying one new at this size because of the price tag. I have found a manufacture called Butterfly that sells machines this size for far less money new, then some of the more popular brands out there. Does anyone have any info on this company? I was not able to find any reviews them. Im also looking for advice on what to stay away from and what to look for when purchasing an older embroider machine? What Reputable companies do they have out there that sell used? For now I'm researching what techs are close to my area that can work on what brand machine. Any Info or past experiences with used machines would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## W6ON (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello.
I am looking into expanding my embroidery business too. I currently use a Brother PR-650. It has been a GREAT machine, but it is not a true industrial machine and I need the speed that a industrial machine offers.

I have looked at older machines and have decided for me, it is not worth it in the long run to buy a old machine. 
If you can find a honest repair tech who will talk to you about the different machines, you will learn that 10 years of commercial use is just about the end of a machines "service life" before needing a major overhaul.

There has been a lot of advancements in the electronics and control units in the last 10 years. The older machines used floppy drives to import the embroidery files to the machine. Where as the new machines use USB or wireless networking for that.

If you could verify the hours of a used machine, and if they had a record of maintenance and service for said machine, then you might be ok for awhile.
Just remember that any piece of machinery will break down. And like a car, a embroidery machine can become a money pit and will be cheaper to buy once cry once then to just keep throwing money at it.

As for the Butterfly machines. I have looked into them. Chinese made. Quality is very lacking from just looking at it. They seem to sew ok, but again look at the bigger picture. Will you be able to get parts? Will there be someone who can work on it for you? What is their support look like if you have basic questions such as for setup, or minor problems? Just some food for thought.

Good luck on your search. Hope you find a good machine that meets your needs.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Contact beacon funding. They can tell you about repo's that are newer. Also talk to your distributors for the name brands. They often have used equipment.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

The other problem with buying a 10 year old machine is the parts are getting harder and harder to find.... I have a garment printer that is 5 years old and Epson no longer makes the parts for it, embroidery machines are even more limited in production....


----------



## comingforhelp (Apr 23, 2014)

I googled "Butterfly embroidery machine" and found this link Commercial Embroidery Machine | New Embroidery Machine, it is located in Dallas. Also on youtube, there is plenty of videos on Butterfly embroidery machines. Looks great.


----------



## bunyan (Jun 4, 2010)

I would not hesitate to consider an older machine assuming it's been well maintained. I have had both Happy and Tajima machines, both of them used and they were absolute workhorses. They were both manufactured in Japan and they just oozed quality. My Happy was a 2006, and I just sold it this summer for what I paid for it 4 years ago. Yes it was a bit lacking in some of the new technology but most of it isn't necessary for good quality embroidery. Even from 2006 I could interface the Happy via USB, I certainly wouldn't add ethernet or network connectivity as a several thousand dollar option. I merely would pop the Compact Flash card into my desktop machine and then right into the Happy. Simple as that. 

What I found with regards to tech's is that they could and would work on most any machine especially the Japanese models. I'm currently working on a full blown what to look for in a used embroidery machine article in the next couple of weeks that I'll share once I'm finished.


----------



## keepitspinning (Jan 13, 2014)

One thing to be aware of with older versus newer machines are features. For example, my original TAJIMA Machine did not have bobbin thread sensors. If the bobbin ran out, the machine would keep sewing (but not really). On a multi head machine with an operator multi tasking, this can really slow Dow production. The newer machine have bobbin thread sensors, and will stop if the bobbin breaks or runs out. A minor yet significant change that we love.


----------

